# Striscia La Notizia sospende Fabio e Mingo. Ecco perchè.



## admin (24 Aprile 2015)

Striscia La Notizia ha deciso di sospendere dalla trasmissioni i due inviati Fabio e Mingo. La sospensione è stata annunciata dal Gabibbo. Il motivo? Ancora non si sa, con precisione. Questo l'annuncio dello stesso Gabibbo:"Dato che noi non siamo Masterchef, abbiamo sospeso Fabio e Mingo per una segnalazione giunta alla redazione pugliese di Striscia, e saranno sospesi finché non l’avremo verificata".

Si sussurra che la sospensione potrebbe riguardare l'ultimo servizio della coppia sull'ASL di Pescara. Nei giorni scorsi, dalla stessa ASL, sarebbe arrivata una denuncia per diffamazione e calunnia nei confronti del Tg satirico.


----------



## Renegade (24 Aprile 2015)

Su Masterchef hanno dimostrato di aver pienamente ragione. Che poi ci siano fatti più seri a cui pensare è vero. 

Vedremo quest'altra notizia.


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Su Masterchef hanno dimostrato di aver pienamente ragione. Che poi ci siano fatti più seri a cui pensare è vero.
> 
> Vedremo quest'altra notizia.



Io ho seguito di striscio la vicenda ma mi pare di aver capito che il vincitore, Stefano era un insegnante chef. Pensavo sky fosse più seria ma si è visto che anche Masterscef è uno spettacolo taroccato.


----------

